# My 6x2x2 transformation



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so I haven't continued from the original thread as its far too long now but if anyone wants to see that you can find it here or there's a link in my sig. 

This is what I'm sure most will remember it as...










Now don't get me wrong, I loved it but I had learnt a lot from building it and even more from using it. After a while there were things I realised I would have done differently given the chance. So I've decided to redo it for my rankins as I'm hoping to have a trio in there. 

So anyway. Day one and......Ooops!










Now, my first realisation that although a fake floor looked great I wanted areas of substrate to allow for some degree of digging/burrowing. So up came the floor...










An hour later...










And finally after about another hour of super tiring, dusty and drink inducing work...










Thank god for that! Now I'm a perfectionist, and even though this area is pretty much going to be filled with substrate I will still know how it's going to look underneath so I've decided to sculpt a jaggy rock look. This way if for some reason I decide to go against the deep substrate it won't be a smooth pool look. Still needs some work but that'll do for now.

Still day one and on to the next task...

Sanding smooth some areas for adaption...



















And adding some ledges. Very roughly for now...























































The whole new design...










Looks dire I know but bear with me!

Finally, stage 3 of today and where we are at now, I'm tired, thirsty, hungry and can't be bothered with anymore, I've been doing it for about 6 hours flat out. 

So, the sculpting...














































It's still far from perfect and has a lot more blending and work to go but I'm happy with today's progress. Once it's blended further and all the same colour I'm sure it'll transform in to a thing of beauty... Or at least I hope so!!!


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Ok so I haven't continued from the original thread as its far too long now but if anyone wants to see that you can find it here or there's a link in my sig.
> 
> This is what I'm sure most will remember it as...
> 
> ...


Looking good already, I wish I had your skills! :gasp:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

DeathRoll said:


> Looking good already, I wish I had your skills! :gasp:


Cheers, starting with a little smoothing and grouting...










Really begins to tie it all in. I think I'll make the two ledges on the back wall larger and join together but that'll all have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

It was great before but it was kind of just aesthetically pleasing, its going to be much better now that your making use of the background and creating more use-able space 

Can't wait to see it finished Tom, no doubt its going to be stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

You're a mad man going through all that again but I loved the last one, this one I'm sure will look better than that one...eventually :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

c_1993 said:


> It was great before but it was kind of just aesthetically pleasing, its going to be much better now that your making use of the background and creating more use-able space
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished Tom, no doubt its going to be stunning :2thumb:


That's the plan, I've extended the ledges on the rear wall so it's one large ledge, I'll have a secondary basking spot on here then. 




Jebb said:


> You're a mad man going through all that again but I loved the last one, this one I'm sure will look better than that one...eventually :2thumb:


Haha, I know, it's taken me ages to finally get started. Getting through it quick though. Want it done by sware so just over two weeks.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Tom, the set up you have just torn to pieces was one of the iconic images of this forum. For your sake I hope you know what you are doing or there will be screaming fans at your door looking to tear you to pieces. Brave move, changing it. I am a fickle friend. When the mob crashes through your door and you are in the midst of your beating, that guy you can see out of the corner of your bloody eye carrying your vivarium quietly out of the door will be me, taking advantage of your preoccupation. Unfortunately, though, I suspect you know what you are doing and the work will be amazing as always. Still, every now and then, I might pose the question, just to try and stir the mob......"Is it just my imagination, or was the way it was before better?" As I said, Brave Man! :diablo:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG! :gasp:......what have you done.........:censor:





Actually, I know exactly that feeling of 'wish I'd thought of that before' and 'I wish I'd done that when I was doing this bit..'.

I have to say, my laziness usually overrides my frustration, but I have on occasion ripped it all out and started again.

I have to say though, I've never 'modified' a completed one though!


As Andy says, best of luck with it mate. If the original build was anything to go by, I think the end product will be fantastic!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Trust me guys, there's little to worry about. I've already done more than the pictures tell and it's going to be fab. Sure there will be people that preferred it before but myself and I suspect the majority will like the changes. Plus, who gets anywhere by sitting back and wandering 'what if'! 

Thanks for the kind words though lads! :2thumb:


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

Was the original base expanding foam?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

DeathRoll said:


> Was the original base expanding foam?


Celotex/Kingspan mate.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cant wait to see the final product!

Love reading you build threads, im sure its going to be amazing!

Couple of questions, how did you know where the wire ran for the thermometer as to not severe it? Also where your beardie?

Lewis :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a little more on this this morning, been pretty busy so moving along slowly. 



















Not much more to do now, it's just finding the time!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd give Aluna a run out of her viv and see how she looks in the other. The log like this is kind of how ill be having it but it'll be raised slightly more, gives you an idea though. 





































I was half expecting her to panic and freeze but she had a good explore across the log and back, basked for 5 mins.


----------



## clintham (Sep 27, 2010)

subscribed - functionality over aesthetics but your gunna have both :2thumb:
look forward to more updates


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys, almost finished now. Just a few touch ups and some dry brushing to do then just seal. I'm having some trouble choosing my basking platform setup. I of course want a good gradient of temps plus good access to the shelves. Here's the options....

1. Decent gradient on the two bulbs if imagine but little access to the side shelf.










2. Good access to the left shelf, ok to the other, decent gradient with the lengths sticking up. 










3. Last option. Good access to both shelves but possibly not the best temp gradients as its mostly flat. 










Here's another image of the last option, I was trying to show the access to the middle shelf but even this picture looks poor, there's an easy step up to the shelf here so both have good access. 

What you guys think?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind. I've decided! :lol2:

Pics to follow. Should be pretty much finished this weekend.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorting temps today while varnish dries. 










Should be finished and set up by the end of the day if all goes well.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished for now. The substrate will eventually be sand/soil mix with clay on top quite deep down the cool end. Unfortunately that'll have to wait as it'll be paper towel for now. Not happy with how the basking log sits as it appears to be floating but this will be rectified once substrate is in. The pic quality is poor and other than the first image below they don't show the true colour well, looks quite dark. I'll get better pics once its inhabited which won't be long.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I love this viv mate - I think we all feel a little connected to it thanks to this thread!


(I desperately need that piece of wood!)


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I love this viv mate - I think we all feel a little connected to it thanks to this thread!
> 
> 
> (I desperately need that piece of wood!)


Haha, it's evolved well! I searched high and low for that piece of wood, it's going nowhere! :2thumb:


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Out of interest where do you guys find these great pieces of wood lol

I search the net and all I find is crap 

Generic bits of meh for silly money.

I even try ebay looking for people selling off random pieces but those aren't generally much better.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Few more pics. I went straight for playsand for now, paper towel would simply be criminal! 



















Spot the rankins!










And a close up, gorgeous colours, can't wait until they chill a little more and brighten up. 










:2thumb:

So improvement on the original or not?

@ Corfel, I in fact got this piece off eBay! The other smaller piece down the cool end is from the beach.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I was sceptical when you pulled it apart, but the final result was well worth it!


Epic viv.


:2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I was sceptical when you pulled it apart, but the final result was well worth it!
> 
> 
> Epic viv.
> ...


Told you there was nothing to worry about!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks great mate as always:2thumb:

I know its a widely debated topic but what about impaction? I'm not questioning you at all as ive learnt most of what i know from you:2thumb::blush: 

Im just wanting to learn as always and your views on using sand?

Also wheres your beardie?

Lewi


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Looks great mate as always:2thumb:
> 
> I know its a widely debated topic but what about impaction? I'm not questioning you at all as ive learnt most of what i know from you:2thumb::blush:
> 
> ...


Old wives tale! :whistling2: 

Nah, there is of course a risk and ill be honest I expected the rankins to be bigger than they are, thought they were older, silly mistake. Anyway, I'm going to keep an eye on them and how they feed and behave on the sand. Any doubts and ill remove it for now. I'm planning on a sand/soil mix with compacted clay on top so it's pretty solid unless they burrow but that's for the future. Regarding sand and impaction, it can happen but so can many things. As long as you keep an eye on them and your husbandry is correct then the chances are very little will be ingested and not on an often basis. Play sand is quite round and doesn't clump so any small amounts ingested will simply pass through. It's only when dangerous levels are consumed and/or poor husbandry practiced that there is issues. I've used loose substrates for all of my reps without an issue. 

I had to reluctantly part ways with Dave the beardy. I have the space for 2 vivs, Dave was obviously taking the 1 big viv which could fit 4 rankins in, with little space it made little sense to keep Dave when I wanted to start a rankins project. I really didn't want to have to and wasn't going to let him go anywhere, luckily the perfect home came up for him and at the perfect time, like it was meant to be. He's in trustworthy hands of an acquaintance and I get updates whenever I want. Still wasn't easy, mind, a houseful of rankins eases it! Lol.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just re-reading the thread again:2thumb:

Did you want a more stoney sand colour to this one rather than the colours used last time? 

Have you painted it at all?

How many rankins do you plan to have in there?

Lewi


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

as usual it looks great Tom!

certainly one for our wall:2thumb:

john


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Just re-reading the thread again:2thumb:
> 
> Did you want a more stoney sand colour to this one rather than the colours used last time?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've gone with a more sandstone. It's the grout colour is varying strengths, so light and dark plus dry brushing of white, cream and dashes if purple here and there. However the purple especially is rather difficult to pick up on camera. Looks much better in the flesh as usual. 

I plan of having 3 females in there with a male and the spare viv for if any need taking out at any times. Until I have more space to breed though it'll just be the 3 females. Leaves me plenty of time to find the perfect male.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> as usual it looks great Tom!
> 
> certainly one for our wall:2thumb:
> 
> john


Cheers John, as usual you're welcome to use it wherever. Just as you're welcome to send me any more freebies anytime! :whistling2:

I'll try and get a picture which shows the light and shade really well, the cave down the cool end is really dark in comparison to the opposite end. Again though it's difficult to get on camera!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Ahh Tom,

you know I look after those that show support to us...

just think of all that free personal advice that I give out everyday : victory:

john




tomcannon said:


> Cheers John, as usual you're welcome to use it wherever. Just as you're welcome to send me any more freebies anytime! :whistling2:
> 
> I'll try and get a picture which shows the light and shade really well, the cave down the cool end is really dark in comparison to the opposite end. Again though it's difficult to get on camera!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Ahh Tom,
> 
> you know I look after those that show support to us...
> 
> ...


Fair one! :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd add a few more pics of the viv being used. These rankins are scaling the walls as if they're flat, great too watch, scatter up and scramble down!


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

awesome work tom


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd add an updated pic...


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Thought I'd add an updated pic...
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/tomatphotobucket/rankins/7DF64E31-8E3E-4C23-88A3-FAECAE547DD8_zpsfrjiq41d.jpg]image[/URL]


In the previous pictures of the Rankins', do they have numbers on their head? :roll2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

eoj89 said:


> In the previous pictures of the Rankins', do they have numbers on their head? :roll2:


They do! They were new additions, I can only assume this is how the breeder kept tags!


----------



## spadam (Dec 23, 2013)

This is absolutely awesome!! I think the best part about it for me is that you've made it into a tv stand. That's an idea I'd like to project in the future.
Adam


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

Hi Tom
looks good, I am starting a project Rankins in the near future. had a good season with bearded dragons with 57 hatchlings. I have the infrastructure all set up and ready (live food colonies etc.).
It would be good to start a rankins breeding thread, this would make it easier to introduce fresh blood lines if all or some breeders are posting on the same thread.
bit early for me as I still have to find my Rankins, I am looking for 2\3 females and 1 male.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Long time no post!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

now for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

This is now on eBay, can be found here. For legal reasons I cannot include the rankins in the eBay listing so the eBay listing is just for the vivarium. The rankins are still available though and will be offered at a discounted price to whoever buys the vivarium. I will of course though only sell the rankins to someone that has a level of knowledge and expertise that I am comfortable with.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

eBay keep removing my listing :bash: Even after I stated the lizards weren't included! New listing can be found here with a very clear statement to eBay!


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

tomcannon said:


> eBay keep removing my listing :bash: Even after I stated the lizards weren't included! New listing can be found here with a very clear statement to eBay!


 It's bit expensive for me but reasonable price in general 
It's amazing like I'm so jealous 
Did u make it your self ?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

dinosaur lou said:


> It's bit expensive for me but reasonable price in general
> It's amazing like I'm so jealous
> Did u make it your self ?


I could be biased but I think £200 is a bargain and £300 still very reasonable. A vivarium alone of this size and quality will cost you around £150, granted that's brand new but that's before you even consider lighting or anything else. Thank you, it is really nice, I'll be gutted to see it go but we're moving in with my parents to save for a mortgage and I can't take it with. I did make it myself yeah.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ending in a few hours on the bay so grab a bargain! 

ebay listing here


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ends in 2 hours!!! eBay listing number: 301649370944. Currently at £180, an absolute steal!!!


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

tomcannon said:


> Ends in 2 hours!!! eBay listing number: 301649370944. Currently at £180, an absolute steal!!!


Have u tried gumtree ? That's a rip off price on your half it's defiantly worth £200 mate would hate for you to have to dump or sell it for basically nothing it's really sweet looking 
I already have the wood and stuff for my 5ft viv starting next week and I don't drive or that would be wicked 
Keep trying it's a great build


----------

